# Banded tunnel web (Hexathele hochstetteri)



## NewZealand (Jul 14, 2010)

Hey guy's I found this spider yesterday and would love to keep it as a pet!
Pics not my spider but the same kind http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=671181
I have looked all over the net on advise but since it is a NewZealand spider there's not much around.
I have put it un a box with bark and leave's and a couple toilet roll's joined togeather thinking it "mite" make it's home in there.
I have never tried to look after a spider before but this is the bigst one I have seen in NZ.
Any advice would be great!
Thanks


----------



## Draiman (Jul 14, 2010)

Considering it is a hexathelid (the mygalomorph family in which the deadly Australian funnelwebs _Atrax_ and _Hadronyche_ belong), I would suggest not keeping it at all.


----------



## NewZealand (Jul 14, 2010)

Yea it's a member of the funnel web but not Poisonous or aggressive.
Has a nasty bite but much the same as a bee sting.


----------



## Mack&Cass (Jul 14, 2010)

1. This thread belongs in the True Spiders and Other Arachnids section
2. Yes, it is venomous. It may not be lethal, and the spider may be shy, but it still has venom.

Cass


----------



## ErikWestblom (Jul 14, 2010)

NewZealand said:


> Hey guy's I found this spider yesterday and would love to keep it as a pet!
> Pics not my spider but the same kind http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=671181
> I have looked all over the net on advise but since it is a NewZealand spider there's not much around.
> I have put it un a box with bark and leave's and a couple toilet roll's joined togeather thinking it "mite" make it's home in there.
> ...


Actually, I've been looking at this species for a possible import, and I think it looks really interesting! (send me a message if you think you can find more )

From what I've read it makes a silk tube under a piece of bark, with triplines extending out onto the ground. When an insect walks over the tripline the spider rushes out to grab it.

I'd suggest a small plastic box (like 8"x8") with some peat moss as substrate, and a piece of bark along one of the sides, under which it can make its tube.


----------



## syndicate (Jul 14, 2010)

Awesome looking Mygal!I love the pattern on the abdomen.
-Chris


----------



## Violet (Jul 15, 2010)

NewZealand said:


> Hey guy's I found this spider yesterday and would love to keep it as a pet!
> Pics not my spider but the same kind http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=671181
> I have looked all over the net on advise but since it is a NewZealand spider there's not much around.
> I have put it un a box with bark and leave's and a couple toilet roll's joined togeather thinking it "mite" make it's home in there.
> ...



I have kept this species before. Agressive feeders, heavy webbers and pretty colours, all the good stuff haha. 

I used a cylindrical plastic container, 20cm tall and 14cm in diameter, similar to these ones but with some airholes drilled in the top. I plan on keeping them again in the near future and will experiment with taller enclosures to get more impressive webs. 

Use a couple of inches of peat moss for susbstrate, have plenty of bark in there for web construction and a hiding spot (I use Pohutukawa bark). Once a week, feed her and spray her web with some water. 

In regard to the venom, H.hochstetteri is not considered a dangerous species, but I would still be carefull, not much study has gone into New Zealand Invertebrates (that I know of anyway).

I’ll mock up a suitable enclosure for you and take some photos tomorow to give you an idea of what to aim for. For now, just make sure she has some water and she can’t escape.

There’s a small amout of info and some more photos on this page.


----------



## NewZealand (Jul 16, 2010)

Sweet that would be great!
She is in abox atm with a chinese dinner lid full of water.
Cant wait to see what i should be doing lol


----------



## Violet (Jul 16, 2010)

Violet said:


> I’ll mock up a suitable enclosure for you and take some photos tomorow to give you an idea of what to aim for.


This is the smallest enclosure size I would use, 20cm tall, 14cm in diameter. This shows minimum requirements, other suitable enclosure decor could include: moss, twigs, live plants, dry leaf litter ect.







Make sure there are plenty of spaces between the bark, Like this:







A chinese dinner lid for a water dish is way to large, use a plastic bottle lid. 

Take some photos.


----------



## NewZealand (Jul 17, 2010)

Swt as thanks heaps!
So I should put a little cap of water in or just spray water in?
If so how often should I spray?
Spider's have allways freekd me out but for some reason I love em lol


----------



## mitchrobot (Jul 17, 2010)

man, that is one slick looking spider!


----------



## Violet (Jul 18, 2010)

NewZealand said:


> Swt as thanks heaps!
> So I should put a little cap of water in or just spray water in?
> If so how often should I spray?
> Spider's have allways freekd me out but for some reason I love em lol


That’s up to you, I never used waterdishes with them myself but theres no reason not to. 
I would still spray the web, once a week or so. Don’t let it get too wet in there or else you will get alot of mould growth, as I said earlier make sure you drill plenty airholes in the top. 
Mould dosen’t grow as fast in a well ventilated enclosure.

How is she doing ?


----------



## NewZealand (Jul 19, 2010)

Yup all good so far. I havent been into town yet to buy her new home but will do tomorow.
I only see her at night shes in the leaves most of the day.
Will be good to have a enclosure like the one you have posted, then I will see alot more of her!


----------



## opus (Oct 27, 2012)

hi there,

I just got one of these girls yesterday and she is gorgeous! I was even able to hold her


----------



## nzcookie (Oct 28, 2012)

how often do you find these????? i live down in Invercargill and we dont see them this far south!! would love one if you are willing to mail one??? 


Violet said:


> I have kept this species before. Agressive feeders, heavy webbers and pretty colours, all the good stuff haha.
> 
> I used a cylindrical plastic container, 20cm tall and 14cm in diameter, similar to these ones but with some airholes drilled in the top. I plan on keeping them again in the near future and will experiment with taller enclosures to get more impressive webs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Curious jay (Oct 28, 2012)

This thread is from 2010 not sure if the thread starter is still active or not....


----------

